# Long-Nosed Viper Vipera ammodytes ammodytes



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Just done 444.4 miles to pick thes two up and the last bit the m25 you can keep but it was worth while they have been in the viv about 5 mins up to this point so not had a very close look yet my self.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are stunning mate, are they definately V.amodytes amodytes?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

SiUK said:


> they are stunning mate, are they definately V.amodytes amodytes?


_Vipera ammodytes Female in rock and male just in front..._

_Come on si why do you ask.._


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

only reason I ask mate, is cos of the colour of the zig zags but they are very variable and im no expert I just know theres different sub species as well, so crossed my mind whether it could be another amodytes sub species.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

SiUK said:


> only reason I ask mate, is cos of the colour of the zig zags but they are very variable and im no expert I just know theres different sub species as well, so crossed my mind whether it could be another amodytes sub species.


Ha right iv not sat and had a great look yet put in viv got pic and left them so ill see if I can get a better pic tomorrow...


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

stunning snakes 

are you going to breed them?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Real nice mate, worth the travel eh lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice m8 :no1:


----------



## creed398 (Jul 28, 2007)

Stunners mate!!! I love that rock the female is in, where u get it?

Craig : victory:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

gorgeus snakes dude :mf_dribble: , hoping to see some amodytes in a few weeks when i go over to turkey on a herp trip


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW, i love the shape of their heads it makes them look more grizzly!


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I think that they looks like V. a. ammodytes.. But, the female looks a bit V. a. meridionalis-ish..

Still, good looking snakes!!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pair mate :no1: Love that chocolate brown color. My female should be dropping babies in a few weeks time....

Cheers!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*snakes*

Gorgeous snakes there Brian, where did ya get them from?? Hope ya don`t mind me asking, just being curious.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

wayakinwolf said:


> Gorgeous snakes there Brian, where did ya get them from?? Hope ya don`t mind me asking, just being curious.


 
A company called euro rep (jantang)but they DON'T normally sell dwa but was selling on behalf of a costumer of theres. 


The worst thing was collecting 444 miles round trip....:bash:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Viperkeeper said:


> Nice pair mate :no1: Love that chocolate brown color. My female should be dropping babies in a few weeks time....
> 
> Cheers!


 
Thanks...
The chap I was buying them off says he had seen them copulating ? But I have seen him playing around all over her but not actuly copulating so fingers crossed ya never know....:whistling2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

You got a great deal there Brian, congrats.: victory:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

wayakinwolf said:


> You got a great deal there Brian, congrats.: victory:


 
Thanks.......:whistling2:


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

nice snakes, these beauties are always available at hamm and houten. very nice though


----------

